# Stirling Single nears completion



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been working hard getting my conversion of Bachmann's Emily into a Stirling Single ready for the Big Train Show in Ontario next week.
It's not finished yet, still a few more details required.








I used (plagiarized) some of Jerry Barnes' ideas and added a few of my own.
















I didn't like the lower side of the tender being black so it was repainted.








It doesn't have a sound system yet but the whole top to the tender is removable, the coal load had not been attached when I took this and had slid back a bit.








I still have a few details left on the front as a few bolts are still to be reinstalled.
The handrail is one piece and was a pain to create








The coaches are Emily's coaches that were repainted with the help of Bob Baxter.
The top and lower section were too shiny and toy-like.
The tops were repainted grey and the lower section Grimy Black.
Coupler length is a work in progress
I also had to lower the buffers on the tender.








I'll be running it on the DoorHollow Shortline at the BTS, come by and see it


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice! I keep seeing the "Emily" sitting on the shelf at Caboose Hobbies and thinking, "hmm...." 

Later,

K


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that looks great Dave! Now I can steal some more ideas from you.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, the paint colors were decided by the colors that Tamaya had to offer.
I hate airbrushing.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that is beautiful! Well done!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Now, that is a rather special conversion. Very impressive.
Well done Dave.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone, Jerry was great inspiration


----------

